

Show HN: 92K USGS Historical Maps in Dynamic Mosaic - frankydp
https://demo.northavenue.net/

======
aptwebapps
Now this is pretty cool. It's amazing how good some of the maps from the 1870s
were.

~~~
jpgob
All of the early maps were hand drawn those from pre-1900 are stunning. It is
amazing when you consider the amount of effort that went into creating the old
maps when they didn't have the technology we take for granted today -
computers and GPS.

~~~
aptwebapps
They're also much more attractive than a of their successors.

This was the main instrument for surveyors at the time:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plane_table](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plane_table)

